
Ask HN: How many hits/mb caused a Hug of Death on your Server? - Jaruzel
Hi, I&#x27;m about to announce a new (niche) product on various sites, including HN, and I want to scale the website accordingly to avoid a Day 1 &#x27;hug of death&#x27;.<p>The site will probably be a 1 or 2 pager with some basic graphics&#x2F;screenshot and a 20mb download (.zip file).<p>Can anyone share their recent stats from when they got hugged, or provide some scaling tips?<p>I&#x27;m skint, and it&#x27;s a non-profit product - so a load-balanced quantum-bit powered super-server-farm is a bit out of my reach...
======
lnx01
Use maximum possible JPEG/PNG compression, enable AMP, use HTTP/2.

And host the 20MB zip somewhere else, DropBox, Google Drive, Mega or
something.

------
Tomte
Make a static web site, at least as the landing page.

Maybe host the 20MB file elsewhere and just link it.

